# New Skiff Owner



## coconutgroves

Welcome. We are all skiff addicts here. You are in the right spot.


----------



## redchaser

If it’s not peeing, check the water pump as you mentioned, you might also pull the thermostat to make sure it’s not clogged.


----------



## Sublime

Clean looking rig. Manual tilt motor. Where is the pin that holds it at different trim settings? I don't see it when I zoom in on that one picture of the motor.


----------



## Jorge98

Sublime said:


> Clean looking rig. Manual tilt motor. Where is the pin that holds it at different trim settings? I don't see it when I zoom in on that one picture of the motor.


I also noticed that too, right after I went to buy all the parts I needed. I got lower unit oil, all the seals and a new water pump; so now I have to go back and order a pin so I can tilt my engine.


----------



## Jorge98

redchaser said:


> If it’s not peeing, check the water pump as you mentioned, you might also pull the thermostat to make sure it’s not clogged.


I don’t know if this was a good idea but our “mechanic” friend said to pull the hose where the water supposed to pee out of and shoot air in it to make sure it isn’t clogged.I’m no mechanic so I’ll ask the option of others


----------



## Jorge98

coconutgroves said:


> Welcome. We are all skiff addicts here. You are in the right spot.


thank you, will follow up once I put her in the water and catch some fish!


----------



## coconutgroves

Jorge98 said:


> I don’t know if this was a good idea but our “mechanic” friend said to pull the hose where the water supposed to pee out of and shoot air in it to make sure it isn’t clogged.I’m no mechanic so I’ll ask the option of others


Nope, that is fine - that's a common solution to the problem. 

Start with the source. That is the water intake. Make sure no clogs there (insect nests can cause this). 

Put in on a flush muff, the rev the engine - this increases the crank shaft which spins the impeller. That could get water flowing through the engine. I had a picky Yamaha that would never pee until i gave it a bump on the throttle.

Check the hose from the power head to the outlet. Blowing can clear it, but if you aren't getting water out of the block, that means trace it back down to the impeller.

Get a mechanic if this point if you've never pulled a lower unit. Or get a manual and pull it. But be warned, you may need to replace more parts than what you signed up for when working on older engines. Removal of old parts comes at a risk - things break down over time and may not hold up to removal and reuse.


----------



## Jorge98

coconutgroves said:


> Nope, that is fine - that's a common solution to the problem.
> 
> Start with the source. That is the water intake. Make sure no clogs there (insect nests can cause this).
> 
> Put in on a flush muff, the rev the engine - this increases the crank shaft which spins the impeller. That could get water flowing through the engine. I had a picky Yamaha that would never pee until i gave it a bump on the throttle.
> 
> Check the hose from the power head to the outlet. Blowing can clear it, but if you aren't getting water out of the block, that means trace it back down to the impeller.
> 
> Get a mechanic if this point if you've never pulled a lower unit. Or get a manual and pull it. But be warned, you may need to replace more parts than what you signed up for when working on older engines. Removal of old parts comes at a risk - things break down over time and may not hold up to removal and reuse.


Thanks for the advice, we ran it with a engine muff and we had our mechanic friend tell us to stick her in a trash can full of water to see if she needed more water pressure. We only ran her for 10 minutes intervals, we reved the engine and even accelerated her foward and reverse but we couldn’t get her to pee water. We have our mechanic coming this week to service the engine and change the impeller. Would you know anywhere that would have the engine pin in stock, been searching around but they seem harder to find than expected


----------



## BrownDog

Push a piece of heavy mono up the tell tale if you run it again before the mechanic comes over and see if that helps.


----------



## LIVE3DREAM

Jorge98 said:


> Just got my first skiff, it’s a VMB 16. I bought a old 25XD Mercury 2 stroke tiller, all it needs is a new impeller. Is anyone familiar with the engine, previous owner said it was a late 80s model. The engine started and ran perfect but I noticed it never peed water out of the top.
> 
> Picture of my skiff and close up of the engine.
> View attachment 170883
> View attachment 170884



Congrats on the awesome new skiff!!! I would love to know how it performs once you get it out on the water! I have been following VMB boats for a while, and I feel like they've got a great boat for the price. I have a Gheenoe Classic right now, and I love the lines and the wider stance of these VMB 16s. Please post more pics and more info once you get it out on the water! I would love to know if the ride is dry and how the boat performs. 

Thanks so much and huge congrats on the new ride!!
Tres
Waco, Texas


----------



## Jorge98

LIVE3DREAM said:


> Congrats on the awesome new skiff!!! I would love to know how it performs once you get it out on the water! I have been following VMB boats for a while, and I feel like they've got a great boat for the price. I have a Gheenoe Classic right now, and I love the lines and the wider stance of these VMB 16s. Please post more pics and more info once you get it out on the water! I would love to know if the ride is dry and how the boat performs.
> 
> Thanks so much and huge congrats on the new ride!!
> Tres
> Waco, Texas


How’s it going, sorry for the late response we’ve been slam packed with work. With the 25 I have on it now we’re getting mid 30s with 2 guys and a full tank of gas or high 30s with a single rider. Before my 25 I used my buddy’s Yamaha 15hp 2 stroke and we were getting mid 20s loaded up with 2 guys and 29mph loaded up with one person. Feel free to reach out with any questions you have, I’m down here in Homestead, FL


----------



## Bwat1776

Jorge98 said:


> Just got my first skiff, it’s a VMB 16. I bought a old 25XD Mercury 2 stroke tiller, all it needs is a new impeller. Is anyone familiar with the engine, previous owner said it was a late 80s model. The engine started and ran perfect but I noticed it never peed water out of the top.
> 
> Picture of my skiff and close up of the engine.
> View attachment 170883
> View attachment 170884


Hey, beautiful boat! I saw VMB on facebook. And thought to look online for a review. I know this is an older thread and was wondering what you thought of it months later. Also approximately how much adding a poling platform adds onto the base price. TIA, hope the boat has been treating you well 🤙


----------



## rdf0004

Beautiful boat, and love the stickers on the merc.

Concrats


----------



## Jorge98

rdf0004 said:


> Beautiful boat, and love the stickers on the merc.
> 
> Concrats


Thanks, she’s a older motor but as long as I take care of her she’ll take care of me


----------



## gestes11

Awesome looking skiff


----------



## Mac 763

Welcome!


----------

